# race



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

YouTube - AMD Overclocking event in London on April 23rd 2009


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish there was an Intel one for me to go to


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Where are you located? Have you checked around the net? That type of event is pretty common.
I attend another a few Intel seminars every year and there are ALWAYS groups advertising/looking for participants.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Where are you located? Have you checked around the net? That type of event is pretty common.
> I attend another a few Intel seminars every year and there are ALWAYS groups advertising/looking for participants.


I am in Cumbria in the UK.

The only events I have heard of are in London which is about 400 miles away from me


----------

